
Arduino hardware hacking: Part 1 - samueladam
http://www.tuxradar.com/content/arduino-hardware-hacking-part-1
======
trapper
Its been done better: <http://www.ladyada.net/learn/arduino/>

~~~
J_McQuade
I agree - that is a fantastic tutorial for a fantastic bit of kit.

I got an Arduino board for Christmas last year, and I have to say that the
little blighter has to be one of the friendliest ways for software people to
take their tinkering in to the physical world... although, that said, I just
can't shake the nagging feeling that one day, for whatever reason, I'll just
_have_ to implement Forth on it. Oh, I am so very, very weak.

